# Time to plan the X-mass M&G



## Ed Michrina

It's in Madison heights. On the South side of 12 mile Just East of I-75 or 3/4 mile west of dequindre . We normally sit in the back- Just walk in the door pass up the bar and look for a bunch of guys/gals sitting in the glass atrium section.


----------



## kbkrause

http://www.marinellis.com/index2.html 

Marinellis mmmmm good Calzones


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

ttt...


----------



## Hotwired

I'll be there, it will be my first so please be gentle.


----------



## Ed Michrina

Cool curt, your going to love it. Just to try to stay out of the photos. ya know incriminating


----------



## Mags

It's on the calender. Will certainly try to make it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I'm in! Be there @ 1600 hrs.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

NEMichsportsman said:


> I'm in! Be there @ 1600 hrs.


For us dummies with regular hrs., thats 4pm :lol: (right Les?)

I hope to make it. Its on a Monday.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> For us dummies with regular hrs., thats 4pm :lol: (right Les?)
> 
> I hope to make it. Its on a Monday.


Howdy-

You got it, Mike!  

I'll try to hold the fort down for the earlier hours; off work at 1430 hrs. (Quick, Mike! What time is _that_ ? )


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

UUUUHHHHH 2:30pm!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina

see Mike I can tell your the boss. 1600hrs. Keep working guys it's only 2 pm LOL>


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Bumpitty-bump-bump....


----------



## Lil Mama

what time does it start and do you have a full address so i can mapquest it? Coming from Ann Arbor area so not that knowledgable on Madison Heights
and the date is set for Dec 13th correct?


----------



## Melon

It starts when the first person gets there, and ends one the last one leaves. Looks like Joel says he will be there at 4. Well you might want to wait till about 5 when us cool people show up :lol: 

Easy to get to. Its at I-75 and 12 Mile Rd. 
Get to I-75, its exit 63, 12 Mile Rd.
Head East ( right ).
The restaurant is the first driveway on your right, you cant miss it.

See you there!


The address is:
611 West 12 Mile Road
Madison Heights, MI 48071
(248) 541-5244


----------



## dinoday

Sounds like I might be able to make this one....let me see if my GF(lilbow) can make it and I'll get back with you


----------



## tangleknot

Looking forward to it!


----------



## nymph

All be dang, I might actually be able to make it to one of these deals. I made it to one other MNG a year or so ago at Marinellis, but that was it. There were only a handful of folks there, but it was still fun. I'm looking forward to meeting some of you folks.


nymph


----------



## Neal

Has anyone let Johnny "Dead Bird" know we're coming?


----------



## Ed Michrina

I'm thinking Dead bird will be there M&G or not :lol:


----------



## ESOX

Looks like I might be in town after all. I hope so, fish will still be there a week or so later.


----------



## Ed Michrina

Paul I didn't think you would make it. It's ok, I'll call the bar and have them put an extra keg in the cooler! We shuld be fine


----------



## Steve

Well unfortunately it turns out I cannot make it. My wife has a social engagement that night and that leaves me with the kids.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy, Steve-

People _have_ been known to bring their children to the holiday M-N-G....


----------



## Dead Bird

I have asked Kitty to reserve the area behind the bar... it is area we normally meet at... I will be in Mexico and not be able to attend... hopefully everyone has a good time... if anyone has any questions just ask for Kitty...


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Thanks a bunch, Johnny! Have fun south of the border.....


----------



## dinoday

Sounds like me and lilbow will be there


----------



## tgafish

Ed,
Please reserve another keg.
In my planner


----------



## shadow7663

I hope to make it


----------



## MUSHY1

Im in, Hey Party M. Les, im bringing my scissors, say goodbye to that tail.....
13th is a good date, nice work Ed M. Bring on the Jim and Cokes.  

Mushy1


----------



## Joe Archer

Well maybe just this once. I am pretty sure I can make it. <----<<<


----------



## ESOX

Cool Joe. Make sure you see me when you come in, I am always willing to buy a fellow Tar a beer.


----------



## wildboar6768

I'll try and make it.


----------



## MiketheElder

It's on my calendar. And I won't talk politics. Only ice-fishing.

Big Mike


----------



## mallardtone-man

I will be there, and I beleive Huntin Horseman and maybe Harsens Hunter will be able to make it as well. Finally something near me. I will be looking forward to it.


----------



## Houghton laker

Just found out it is my son's first swim meet  ...will have to try to make it there after his meet!!


----------



## Ed Michrina

I'll still be there


----------



## Shoes

Gee...I don't know. That place really has an influence on me, some good....the rest I don't remember. So I guess its okay to come....but just one more time.


----------



## slowpoke

I can't be there. Got to bowl. Mike will you have any trouble holding onto my bait? I'm sure we will meet some where on the ice, soon I hope. I think Houghton lake will be the first place. I hope to catch more fish there then last year. It wont take many.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Slowpoke, No problem hanging on to the worms. Proabaly the only place I might see you is on the Saginaw river event or maybe LSC.


----------



## slowpoke

If you need to go ice fishing early think "Houghton Lake". I'm sure you could hook up with someone to share expenses.


----------



## Houghton laker

Good news...sons first meet got changed to this friday...so I can now plan on attending this much needed meeting :lol: just another way of saying I will be thirsty!!


----------



## Capnhook

Me and Damissus will be attending. She's been reading the posts, (over my shoulder) and insists on going to "meet some of these folks, they seem very "SPECIAL", she said. Plus she has a dream of becoming an icefisher.....person, someday.Capnhook


----------



## stelmon

My last class is the 13th which I don't have to attend, just turn in portfolios. However, I was planning on staying up there the rest of the week to goof off. If I happen to come home early, i'll be there.


----------



## TrailFndr

Mike...hold my bait for me...I should be there, but probably not till almost 7 Long drive from Flat Rock during rush hour...lol..


----------



## romayer

I will try to make it there. I didn't notice what time are you guys thinking about showing up?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

romayer said:


> I will try to make it there. I didn't notice what time are you guys thinking about showing up?


1600 hours and after. Right Les :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> 1600 hours and after. Right Les :lol:


Howdy-

Wellll...._kinda_ right; I'll actually be there about 1500 hrs.

You DID have the time correct though, Mike.  You're catching on.....


----------



## ESOX

This would be an opportune time for everyone to bring some canned goods to give Neal for Sportsmen Against Hunger.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-



ESOX said:


> This would be an opportune time for everyone to bring some canned goods to give Neal for Sportsmen Against Hunger.


  ............"Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam! Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam! Wonderful Spam, glorious Spam!"...........


----------



## ESOX

I was trying to score a few much needed brownie points with the Big Guy with that one.
And I don't mean Neal. 

Now go and get that can of ravioli off the back of the shelf in the bottom of the cupboard and bring it with you.


----------



## eyecatcher

I will try to be there at 1600 hours. if i can't be there by then I will try to get there by 4pm. is the okay. This will be my firt M&G sounds like fun.
Its on 12 mile just east of I75?


----------



## ESOX

Yep south side of 12 mile, first building east of I-75.
Looking forward to meeting you. Make sure you look me up, it's gonna be hoppin'. 

I think breaking out the name tags again might be a good idea. I'll bring them if Les hands them out at check in.


----------



## Burksee

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> ............"Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam! Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam! Wonderful Spam, glorious Spam!"...........


Les, I hope your not knocking SPAM! :16suspect Around our house it's considered Prime Rib in can! :yikes: Well, by me anyways! :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

ESOX said:


> Yep south side of 12 mile, first building east of I-75.
> Looking forward to meeting you. Make sure you look me up, it's gonna be hoppin'.
> 
> I think breaking out the name tags again might be a good idea. I'll bring them if Les hands them out at check in.


Sound like this could be a whopper of a M&G. Good idea for the name tags. I'll bring the camera.


----------



## kbkrause

First time since rifle opener I've thought "is it Monday yet" 

Esox, I think you should do name tags with screen name, real name and avitar.  
I'm even planning on getting you spinner maker back...


----------



## YPSIFLY

Finally!!!

A MnG at Marinelli's that I can attend!!!

And its a Christmas party!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

YPSIFLY said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> A MnG at Marinelli's that I can attend!!!
> 
> And its a Christmas party!!!


Chris-

Glad you will be able to make it!


----------



## BIG TIM

I've never been to a meet and greet, does any of the member's bring the wife's?


----------



## tony_1

Some members do bring their wife or g/f along. If she is interested in the outdoors and bs about them then she'll enjoy it. Usually its a good time for everybody.


----------



## BIG TIM

Thanks for the info,Tony.


----------



## Hotwired

To all the members I met and all the members I already knew it was great to see you all and talk to you all. It was my first and I can't wait to do it again.
Hope to see you all again soon on the ICE.
Later,


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Well my wife is on call this week and wouldn't you know it...she gets called back into work this evening. Ended up watching our daughter all night. Well I'll shoot for attending the next one. Hope everyone had fun and made it home OK!


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Once again, a great night with great people.....  

In attendance were:

Fiji - Mike
NEMIsportsman - Joel
Boots741 - Rich
YPSIFLY - Chris
Dann09 - George
Wildboar6768 - Joe
Huntin' Horseman - Shane
Mallardtone Man - James
Mushy1 - Chris
MikeTheElder - Mike, and his wife, Taeko ( I _hope_ I spelled that right)
Walleye Mike - Mike
tgafish - Tom
Hotwired - Curt
CapnHook - Tom, and his wife, Anita
TrlFndr - Lee
Snakebit67 - Rich
Marknfish - Mark (technically, not a member....._yet_  
Melon - Mike
Buddahbelly - Tim
Tony_1 - Tony
Mags - Rich
Trouttime - Sean
Burksee - Greg
Neal - Neal, and his wife, Vicki
Michele - (Vicki's friend, not a member)
Dinoday - Dean
kbkrause - Kevin
ESOX - Paul
Ed Michrina - Ed, and his wife, Marie
Gone Fishing -John
Gone Fishing, Jr. - Paul
Tangleknot - Sarah
Chromimum - John
PrtyMolusk - Les

What can I say besides 'Yahoo!!!' We had an absolute ball (of course!) and it was really nice meeting some new (for me, anyway) members.

A special thanks to Kevin (kbkrause) for the great job with the name tags. Speaking of name tags, did everyone see the 'custom' one Lee (TrlFndr) made for himself using his site avatar? Looked real sharp, and he said all he needs is everyone's avatars..... :yikes: 

Best line of the evening has to be this, from Paul (ESOX) to Joel (NEMIsportsman)...."Every time I've asked you out....." Nah, I wouldn't take anything out of context.....  

Glad that Chris (YPSIFLY) made the long trip from his river home to hang with us; I enjoyed talking 'beverages', man! Be careful on that ol' "Crackhead 2000"....

Rich (Mags), thanks again for the mess o' pierogi; my mouth is watering thinking of them!

Thanks to Kitty (Mrs. Dead Bird) and the rest of the staff at Marinelli's for keeping the food and drink flowing so smoothly.

Sean (Trouttime), we'll see you at the _next_ Annual Pig Roast in the summer.

Steve (hodgesDVM), sorry you didn't come in a few more feet! Don't fret about getting weird looks; happens to me all the time!  Maybe next time...

Thanks all for being part of my extended family!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Mike Rathnow showed up about 9:15 too.

And you forgot JPollman.


----------



## Ed Michrina

Around 35 to 36 people Great turn out! KB nice job on the name tags. As always great time, great conversation with a bunch of great people!

I'm thinking the next big M&G will be on the ice


----------



## ESOX

You people are too much fun. I never laugh so much as when I am around you folks, even though blowing beer out of my nose twice in a row was a tad embarassing........:bloos:


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Yeah, Mike, I realized I forgot Budster about an hour ago....

Mea Culpa, John....


----------



## ESOX

The best story I heard all year was Mags story about him bagging his blind.......please Rich, elaborate for the public.........LMAO. You get that mount made yet?


----------



## kbkrause

Great M&G!
Good to see some old and new faces.

I think an ice M&G is definitely in order.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Had a great time as always! Wished I could have spoke to more people!

Had to leave earlier than expected as my Mother in law had a health crisis.

Best wishes to all for a happy and safe holiday season!!!!

Can't wait for the next one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbkrause

ESOX said:


> even though blowing beer out of my nose twice in a row was a tad embarassing........:bloos:


Now, what were we talking about when it happend?


----------



## wild bill

wish i could have made it to this one. i was planning on coming but i wasnt sure with the weather the way it was. last time i went it was snowing and it took me 2 1/2 hours to get home to my place in BFE. maybe next time.


----------



## trouttime

Once again, had a great time!! You guys and gals are too much fun, I can't wait for the next one  Thanks to all for the advice on the Ice hope to catch you out there. Les most certainly count me in for next years Pig Roast  
Trouttime


----------



## ESOX

BFE? I can't seem to find that in mapquest. :lol:


----------



## Kevin

Sorry I missed this one folks. Crappy, busy day.I'll try to hit the next gathering, hopefully on ice or after rabbits.

Did no one bring a camera? 
These events tend to make for some fun "add a caption" photos


----------



## Burksee

I know I did! It was great to finally put some faces with the names. :yikes: 

Looking forward to some hardwater outings this winter!


----------



## YPSIFLY

ESOX said:


> even though blowing beer out of my nose twice in a row was a tad embarassing........


I always thought the blow hole was on the back.   

As always, a good time with some great folks. Can't wait for the next Ice Outing!!!

BTW Les, I'm taking the Crackhead 2000 for a spin tonight. Gotta see how it handles icey sidewalks! :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina

ESOX said:


> BFE? I can't seem to find that in mapquest. :lol:


I found it Paul it's right next to Perry, Alaska


----------



## wild bill

ESOX said:


> BFE? I can't seem to find that in mapquest. :lol:



just listen for the banjos.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Amos said:


> Sorry I missed this one folks. Crappy, busy day.I'll try to hit the next gathering, hopefully on ice or after rabbits.
> 
> Did no one bring a camera?
> These events tend to make for some fun "add a caption" photos


Dann09 took a few.


----------



## DANN09

Yes I took some pics. I'm heading north for the rest of the week. I'll try and post the pics. tonight befor I leave. 
Sure had a great time last night and good to see all the guys and gals that made it.


----------



## mallardtone-man

For those of you who I met, you seem like great guys. For those of you who I didnt, maybe next time. I am planning on getting a banner of some sort made up for the shanty this winter. Hope to see you all on the ice!


----------



## Burksee

mallardtone-man said:


> .........I am planning on getting a banner of some sort made up for the shanty this winter. Hope to see you all on the ice!


Make sure your banner say's "FREE BEER", we'll find you! :lol:


----------



## tangleknot

What a great time! It was great talking so many, wish we could have had the opportunity to say Hi to everyone. 

Thanks for bringing my wax worms, Mike. I knew the kids would think it was cool leftovers from Marinelli's when they saw it in the fridge this morning. :lol:


----------



## Capnhook

Howdy Fellas,
Me and Damissus had a great time. Even better than we expected. Glad to put faces with the 1/2 of you we met. We are gonna meet the other half of you next time. I'll be flying a 2'X2' skull and crossbones flag from a mast on my quad this winter (if we get enough ice), so come on over and say hi. See ya all on the ice!!!!!Capnhook


----------



## wildboar6768

Although I was there for only a short time, it was nice to finally put some faces to the names. The conversation and the food was good. I'm looking forward to the next M-N-G.


----------



## Burksee

wildboar6768 said:


> ..............The conversation and the food was good. I'm looking forward to the next M-N-G.


There was food there? :lol:


----------



## boots741

I will add to what everyone else has said, it was great meeting you guys. Just as much fun as I assumed you would be..looking forward to the next get together, wherever it may be.


----------



## MiketheElder

Sorry we left so early but we had to take care of Christmas stuff. 

Had a great evening matching names and faces but I'm glad there wasn't a test to remember who is who. A few more meet and greets and i might actually start remembering names and faces. 

It's hell getting older, varicose veins of the brains.

Big Mike

See you all on the ice.


----------

